# NT defekt? PC startet und geht direkt wieder aus!



## Der Dudelsack (21. Juni 2009)

ICh hab ein Enermax Revolution 85+.

Während ich heute einen Film am PC schaute ging der Rechner plötzlich aus.
Ich wollte neustarten, aber als ich die ON-Knopf betätigte liefen nur alle Lüfter an und der Rechner schaltet sich direkt wieder aus.
Ich habe es häufiger probiert, aber immer tritt das selbe Phänomen auf.

Als nächstes haben ich die Stecker für eine Lastverteilung umgesteckt. Dies half aber nichts.
Die LED an der Rückseite ist, wenn man den Hauptschalter auf I stellt orangen, aber wenn ich den PC einschalten will wird sie rot.
Ich habe alle Stecker (auch die MB ATX Stecker)
überprüft ob sie richtig sitzen und sie noch einmal gelöst und wieder eingesteckt.
Nichts half.
Das NT ist kalt und nichts deutet auf Überhitzung hin.
Nun wollte ich fragen was jetzt zu tun ist.
Hat das NT einen Kurzschluss?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst eine Antwort!

P.S. Ich besitze kein Ersatznetzteil mit dem ich überprüfen kann ob es am NT liegt.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

dein PC ?


----------



## Der Dudelsack (21. Juni 2009)

JA mein PC.
Wieso?


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2009)

was hast du für Komponenten wollte er wissen ... wäre für die Fehlersuche sicher Hilfreich ... auch WELCHES Revolution 85+ du hast ...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (21. Juni 2009)

Einen q9550@4,0GHz
Eine 8800GTS
das Asus Rampage Extreme
Und das Revolution 1250W (ich weiß es ist überdimensioniert für mein sys, aber ich habe es gewonnen und es besitzt auch im Bereich niedriger aauslastung eine gute Effizienz!)


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

kannst du das Netzteil an einem anderen PC anschließen? dann würde sich zeigen ob es kaputt is oder nich


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

OK überlastet wurde das Netzteil 100% nicht XD

mr_sleeve hat recht nt an anderen PC testen oder ersatz NT besorgen

es reicht auch eins mit mehr als 20A @12V


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Sicher das es das Netzteil ist und nicht z.B. GraKa, CPU oder Board?

Die CPU wurde ja schon 'nen ganzes Stück übertaktet...
Wie hoch war die Spannung, mit dem sie lief?

Und auch die GraKa ist nicht mehr die jüngste...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

Das ist wahr , bau mal die Graka aus und starte denn PC ohne oder wenn du hast mit alter PCI/PCIe !

hat das Board status LEDs oder peept es ?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Juni 2009)

Bau das Netzteil komplett aus und leg es auf den Tisch. Keiner der Stecker darf noch an irgendeinem Gerät hängen, mit Ausnahme eines CD/DVD Laufwerks (keine Festplatte) oder einigen Lüftern.

Besorg dir eine Büroklammer, biege diese zu einem U und stecke diese dann wie hier unter dem Punkt "Testen der Spannungs- und Stromspitzen" abgebildet in den ATX Stecker.

Das eine Ende muss in den grünen Pin, das andere Ende in den Schwarzen daneben (einen freilassen dazwischen).

*Dazu musst du das Netzteil allerdings umbedingt vorher Stromtot machen sonst kriegst du eine gewischt !*

Also Schalter hinten aus, Stecker ziehen. Dann die zurechtgebogene Büroklammer rein, Stecker wieder rein und dann den Schalter hinten betätigen. *Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, wickle etwas Isolierband um die Büroklammer.*

Nach dem einschalten sollten der Netzteillüfter und die angeschlossenen Laufwerke/Lüfter anlaufen. Machen sie dieses nicht, kannst du davon ausgehen, das das Netzteil den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

netzteile ohne last laufen zulassen ist nicht gut (da kleine Lauwerk  ) , bei DC to Dc ist das zwar leichter last anzulegen , aber wenn er was falsch macht killt er das NT!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Juni 2009)

Was meinst du, warum ich gesagt hab, dass er Lüfter und/oder Laufwerke dranhängen soll ?


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> *Dazu musst du das Netzteil allerdings umbedingt vorher Stromtot machen sonst kriegst du eine gewischt !*
> 
> Also Schalter hinten aus, Stecker ziehen. Dann die zurechtgebogene Büroklammer rein, Stecker wieder rein und dann den Schalter hinten betätigen. *Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, wickle etwas Isolierband um die Büroklammer.*



DAS ist äusserst Sinnfrei. Es sei denn, bei dir stimmt igendwas mit deinem PE nicht.
Denn der Grüne Draht bekommt vom Mainboard 5VStb (Gleiches Potential auf gleiches, damit es zu keinem (Fehler)Stromfluss kommt), wenn es Aus bleiben soll. Beim Einschalten wird der Grüne Draht auf Masse (bzw bei funktionierenden Netzen auch PE) gelegt und ist somit frei von jeglicher (tödlicher) Spannung. 



poiu schrieb:


> netzteile ohne last laufen zulassen ist nicht gut (da kleine Lauwerk  ) , bei DC to Dc ist das zwar leichter last anzulegen , aber wenn er was falsch macht killt er das NT!



Auch das ist leicht überflüssig, da meisst dem NT der eigene Lüfter reicht.
So ist jedenfalls meine bisherige Erfahrung...
Soetwas ist zwingend erforderlich, wenn Passive oder WaKülisierte NT´s so gestartet werden sollen...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

sagen wir mal so als hab vor jahren mal so ein AT netzteil gekillt


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2009)

War es rein zufällig ein Billig-NT???

Aber mal ehrlich; klar, jedem seine Erfahrung; hab damals zu AT-Zeiten eine Menge NT´s einfach so gestartet, mir ist nix kaputt gegangen...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung lange her , eigenlich lief es Belastet,
hab damit lüfter getestet.

ist aber laaaaaange her da hatte ich nix ahnung von NTs


----------



## Der Dudelsack (22. Juni 2009)

Danke für all eure Antworten.
HAbe das von Forgotten Realm ausprobiert weil ich keinen anderen Rechner zum testen hatte.

Es hat sich kein Lüfter bewegt und auch das Laufwerk hat sich nicht bewegt!


Außerdem habe ich eine E-Mail vom Enermax Support bekommen, welche auch gesagt haben, das es wahrscheinlich an dem defekten NT liegt.

ICh werde es heute oder morgen mal zu Enermax schicken und hoffe sie können es reparieren oder schicken mir ein neues!
Ich hoffe nun auch das es wirklich am NT lag sonst bezahl ich das Porto umsonst.

Ich werde mich melden wenn es wieder da ist!
Oder auch mal zwischen durch wenn sich noch jemand meldet.



An der CPU sollte es nicht liegen!

Edit:
Hab das T aus der Reparatur wieder.

Das gleiche Problem immernoch!!!!!!!!!

Hoffe ihr antwortet!
MFG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Juni 2009)

i.A. "Der Dudelsack"

*push*


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2009)

Das NT wurde ja repariert, leuchtet die LED immer noch rot beim Einschalten des PC's ?

Hast du noch ein anderes Mainboard zum testen ?

Grüsse


----------



## Sensei1978 (30. Juni 2009)

Nun hab ich mir ein BeQuiet mit 450W und 80+ angesehen.
Ich hoffe das Netzteil ist nun gut genug für den PC und auch ausreichend.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Juni 2009)

Sensei1978 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich mir ein BeQuiet mit 450W und 80+ angesehen.
> Ich hoffe das Netzteil ist nun gut genug für den PC und auch ausreichend.



Bisserl dünn, wenn´s für die Config mit dem i7 920 und der GTX 285 ist, vor allem, wenn du von nem Straight Power mit 450W sprichst und evtl. übertakten willst...

Warum nicht das
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder das
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die haben auch genügend PCi-E Anschlüsse für deine Graka, du brauchst ja zwei!
Bei dem BQ E6 musst ja schon wieder mit Adapter arbeiten...


----------



## Sensei1978 (30. Juni 2009)

Nein ich rede nicht von dem PC in meiner Signatur.
Die Konfiguration kannst in einem früheren Post lesen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Juni 2009)

Sensei1978 schrieb:


> Nein ich rede nicht von dem PC in meiner Signatur.
> Die Konfiguration kannst in einem früheren Post lesen.



Spassvogel

Du schreibst es auch in einen ganz anderen Thread rein....
Dein Post gehörte eigentlich hier hin, die Sache mit der Mehrfachdose...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...sicherungsaufall-durch-defektes-netzteil.html


----------



## Sensei1978 (30. Juni 2009)

Nein es gehört schon hier rein.
Lies mal den Thread durch dann weißt es.


----------



## Sensei1978 (1. Juli 2009)

Wie findet Ihr nun das beQuiet 450W Netzteil?
Würde es für den PC ausreichen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2009)

Mies, weil uralt und schon für damalige Verhältnisse sehr ineffizient (bei unter 70% liegt das Teil).
Der Einsatz davon ist nun wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.

Ist doch 'nen Blackline P4 oder?


----------



## poiu (1. Juli 2009)

könnte auch  P5 sein

http://www.alltests.de/hardware/reviews_05/nt_roundup05_1/nt_2.php

aber selbst das ist wohl für die Kombination zu schwach!


----------



## Sensei1978 (1. Juli 2009)

Sorry es ist ein BeQuit 450Watt 80+ Netzteil.


----------



## Supanova93 (1. Juli 2009)

kommst du nciht in den bios?
wenn ja - das hatte ioch auch mal .. komischer weise war meine cpu kaput ..! 

ich habe sie umgetauscht und seit dem läufts wieder.
is ja eigentlich sehr selten dass die mal kaputt gehn, wenn mans mit dem 
übertakten nicht übertreibt ^^
Ich hatte sie bei mir auch übertaktet.

Wenn zu irgendwo noch eine alte cpu oder so rumliegen hast, mit dem gleichen sockel, würd ich sie einfach ma ausprobieren. 

mfg Tom


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. Juli 2009)

ja, die LED leuchtet immernoch rot.

Eine Ersatz-CPU hatte ich noch vor 3 Wochen Jetzt ist die verkauft.
Ein Board zum testen hab ich auch nicht.

Ich sollte meine alte Hardware nicht immer verkaufen
Wenn jemand eventuell ein Board oder eine 775-CPU zum testen ausleihen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Ich könnte dann auch einen Pfand hinterlassen, das ihr nicht ohne jede Sicherheit dasitzt!

Danke für eure Antworten!
Weitere erwünscht...


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

Und gibts mittlerweile was Neues ? Mit CPU oder Board kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Grüsse


----------



## Sensei1978 (6. Juli 2009)

Der PC läuft mit dem BeQuiet recht stabil und die V-Werte stimmen auch.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Juli 2009)

Du hast nicht mit angegeben ob du überhaupt einen Mucks zu hören bekommst, sprich Beep-Codes.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

Er hat heute mein Board erhalten und festgestellt, dass es am Board auch net liegt...

greetz


----------



## Der Dudelsack (14. Juli 2009)

Ich gratulier dir schon mal zum 1000. PostWeiter so.

Jetzt aber zum Thema.

Also.
Am Board, an der CPU, am NT und am Ram liegt es nicht
So ein sch***!!!

Hoffe auf Antworten und Lösungen!
Vllt. ist das NT defekt aus der RMA zurückgekommen!


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

naja dann kanns ja nur die graka sein oder doch das netzteil startet das sys ohne graka normal also ist dann die led grün


----------



## Der Dudelsack (14. Juli 2009)

Die LED ist immer Rot!!!
Ohne Graka laufen die Lüfter auch nur kurz an und mit Dantes Board laufen die Lüfter garnicht mehr an.
Aber die LED auf dem Board leuchtet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2009)

dann denk ich schon das es das netzteil ist
hasst du keine kumpel, bekannten wo du mal nen anderes netzteil,graka testen kannst


----------



## Der Dudelsack (14. Juli 2009)

ICh hab im Moment keinen zu testen.

Hab gerade gemerkt, das das Board von Dante gar nicht startet
Das verträgt sich irgendwie nicht mit dem ON-Knopf von meinem Cosmos S.

Das Problem war auch beim Rampage. Aber das hat nunmal einen ON-Knopf-Onboard

EDIT: Hab bei Caseking einen ON_Schalter von CM RC-335 gekauft und probiere es dann mit diesem.

Hab es gerade nochmal versucht mit dem Rampage zu startén, und komischerweise hat es 1sec gepiepst obwohl kein Lautsprecher angeschlossen ist 

EDIT 2: Habs ohne den Caseking ON-Schalter zum laufen bekommen und der  Rechner schaltet sich nicht direkt wieder aus!!!!!

Nur ich bekomme an beiden DVI ausgängen der Graka kein Bild 


Also: Rechner läuft wieder und schaltet sich nicht mehr aus, aber ich bekomme kein Bild.
Lag wohl am MB und ich werde das Rampage Extreme mal einschicken!


----------

